# The solution to all your employees' problems in the kitchen



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Problem: "Chef, I have to take my wife to the doctor today"
Solution: Chop faster

Problem: "Chef, they just increased the count on this banquet and there's only an hour to service"
Solution: Chop faster

Problem: "Chef, the dishwasher called in sick"
Solution: Chop faster, and then help out with the dishes

Problem: "Chef, they forgot to deliver the potatoes"
Solution: Run to the store, then come back and chop faster

Problem: "Chef, they just took a nine top and a ten top at 11am"
Solution: Chop faster....



Chop faster

Kuan


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Oh, *YES!*


----------



## eds77k5 (Jun 13, 2002)

i liked the one about the banquet count, that's happened too many times, or they come in the kitchen with a contract in their sweaty little hands and plead for mercy, can you do this today? ha, like we are magicians with banquets up our sleeves, i guess i thrive on this kind of stuff though


----------



## moxiefan (Jan 31, 2002)

Ha. The powers that be where I work call 'em banquet execution orders... as if we've got bunches of banquets hanging around, and just need to execute them. I was thinking about this just the other day... semantics, maybe, but it all came back with you're image of pulling a banquet out of your sleeve.

Regards, 
P


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

Those two words are like the basics we learn.......CHOP FASTER!

Chef, I'm bleeding: Get a band-aid, put it on, chop faster. 

Thanks Kuan, that really works!


----------



## leo r. (Nov 10, 2001)

Get a band-aid Jeff,some places over here will sack you for having the audacity to bleed in the firms time!Leo.:chef:


----------

